# AutoCAD Civil 3D 2010 , 2011 , 2012 English , French by Eng.Qais روابط مباشره تدعم الاستكمال



## م.قيس (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*AutoCAD Civil 3D *​ 






*----------------------------------*

AutoCAD Civil 3D 2012 (English) 32-Bit

AutoCAD Civil 3D 2012 (English) 64-Bit

*----------------------------------*

AutoCAD Civil 3D 2011 (English) 32-Bit

AutoCAD Civil 3D 2011 (English) 64-Bit

AutoCAD Civil 3D 2011 (French) 32-Bit

AutoCAD Civil 3D 2011 (French) 64-Bit

*----------------------------------*

*AutoCAD Civil 3D 2010 (English) 32-Bit*


AutoCAD Civil 3D 2010 (English) 32-Bit - File 1
AutoCAD Civil 3D 2010 (English) 32-Bit - File 2

*AutoCAD Civil 3D 2010 (French) 32-Bit*


AutoCAD Civil 3D 2010 (French) 32-Bit - File 1
AutoCAD Civil 3D 2010 (French) 32-Bit - File 2

الكراك والشرح من موضوعي السابق على هذا الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=269964

يرجى التثبيت
المهندس قيس
فلسطين​


----------



## فواز الجبوري (16 نوفمبر 2011)

لأكون أول الشاكرين أبدأ بأسم الله ، حقيقة أنجاز ، و أطالب بالتثبيت للحصول على الاستفادة الكاملة. طبت و طاب ممشاك و تبؤت من الجنة منزلا...


----------



## م.قيس (17 نوفمبر 2011)

فواز الجبوري قال:


> لأكون أول الشاكرين أبدأ بأسم الله ، حقيقة أنجاز ، و أطالب بالتثبيت للحصول على الاستفادة الكاملة. طبت و طاب ممشاك و تبؤت من الجنة منزلا...



مشكور اخي على الزوق وهذا واجب ولكن للاسف الملتقى ميت والرقابة غير عادلة واقولها بملا الفم 

المهندس قيس


----------



## elsaid_yehia (21 نوفمبر 2011)

دائما التميز من المهندس قيس 
جزاك الله خيرا اخى العزيز


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (23 نوفمبر 2011)

م.قيس قال:


> مشكور اخي على الزوق وهذا واجب ولكن للاسف الملتقى ميت والرقابة غير عادلة واقولها بملا الفم
> 
> المهندس قيس



*الاخ العزيز اتمني تغير اسلوبك اتجاه المتلقي وان تعمل علي ان المتلقي للجميع وان الذين يقومون بالاشراف بشر تتطوعوا من انفسهم (رغم مشاغلهم )للخدمة المنتدي واتمني ان تكون مواضيعك لله ليس الغرض منها تقيم الناس او التثبيت 
المواضيع المميزة دائما تفرض نفسها ولاتحتاج للاعلام 
نحن هدفنا خدمة الجميع وليس لنا غرض في تقيم او حذف او تثبيت اي موضوع
لمرة السبعة تسي للمتلقي والمشرفين عليه 
اتمني لك التوفيق
 *


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكور*


----------



## م.قيس (26 نوفمبر 2011)

ابو يحيى السوري قال:


> *مشكور*


*مشكور*


----------



## م.قيس (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكور*


----------



## sarwano (29 نوفمبر 2011)

مشکورررررررررررررررر

علاج سهل




2 فایل .... 
جزاک الله‌ خیر :56:


----------



## amunali (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*هل ممكن تنصيب land 2006 على ويندوز 7
*


----------



## م.قيس (2 ديسمبر 2011)

نعم ممكن


----------



## الاهلاوي (8 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع يا باشمهندس


----------



## ابو المرتجى (10 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ellordyyy (25 ديسمبر 2011)

​*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا صطبت البرنامج وكمل تمام وبعدين جيت افتحه من الشورت كت بيجيلي صفحة التصطيب من الاول ادخل البرودكت كي مش بيقبله انا مصطب وندوز سفن يعني مش بيفتح صفحة الاكتفيشن 
ارجو الرد جزاكم الله خير*


----------



## م.قيس (25 ديسمبر 2011)

ellordyyy قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا صطبت البرنامج وكمل تمام وبعدين جيت افتحه من الشورت كت بيجيلي صفحة التصطيب من الاول ادخل البرودكت كي مش بيقبله انا مصطب وندوز سفن يعني مش بيفتح صفحة الاكتفيشن
> ارجو الرد جزاكم الله خير*



لا بيفتح مية مية ولكن يجب ان تزور صفحة الكراكات ولا تنسى ان كل اصدار له برودكت كي خاص به


----------



## ellordyyy (26 ديسمبر 2011)

بقولك انا ادخلت فيه البرودكت كي والسيريال نمبر واتقبل تمام وكمل تسطيب من غير اي مشاكل المشكلة بعد التسطيب وانا بعمل اكتيفيشن بفتحه مش بيجيب صفحة الاكتفيش خالص بيجيب صفحة ويقولي بردودكت كي وسيريال نمبر تاني ومش بيقبله مره تانيه شكرا علي الرد


----------



## م.قيس (26 ديسمبر 2011)

ellordyyy قال:


> بقولك انا ادخلت فيه البرودكت كي والسيريال نمبر واتقبل تمام وكمل تسطيب من غير اي مشاكل المشكلة بعد التسطيب وانا بعمل اكتيفيشن بفتحه مش بيجيب صفحة الاكتفيش خالص بيجيب صفحة ويقولي بردودكت كي وسيريال نمبر تاني ومش بيقبله مره تانيه شكرا علي الرد




بقلك ، ارجع لموضوعي اللي شارح فيه طريقة التكريك


----------



## altemssah (30 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## أسامه أبوبكر (2 يناير 2012)

بارك الله في عملك واتمنى لك دوام الرقي


----------



## عزت محروس (4 يناير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا
*


----------



## مهندس رواوص (8 يناير 2012)

شكراااا


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (8 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز
اخي العزيز لا داعي لتجريح او لوم اي انسان ا
دع عملك لوجه الله سبحانه وتعالى فتفوز في الدنيل والاخره باذنه تعالى


----------



## المساح محمد (15 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## am_zone_g (15 يناير 2012)

thx ya basha


----------



## المساح محمد (17 يناير 2012)

ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد


----------



## gothic_darkman (19 يناير 2012)

بجد.........تسلم ايدك.....جزاك الله خيرا عن كل من استخدم هذا البرنامج


----------



## elfares (8 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## amok (11 فبراير 2012)

*:77:*​


----------



## م.قيس (11 فبراير 2012)

حياكم الله اخواني


----------



## م.قيس (11 فبراير 2012)

*حياكم الله اخواني*


----------



## م.قيس (11 فبراير 2012)

*حياكم الله اخواني*


----------



## elfaki (12 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## التوم عثمان علي (13 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Abdulkadir (19 فبراير 2012)

Thanks Eng. Qys May Allhah reward you immensely


----------



## انور الاستشاري (19 فبراير 2012)

مجهود استثنائي تستحق كل التقدير عليه :: وفقك الله و بارك في جهودك
و أخيرا لا يسعني الا القول لا جعل الله لك عند لئيم حاجه

ممكن توضح انه النسخه 2010 هل الملفات حاويه على الكراك مثل النسخه 2012 التي انت رفعتها
و شكرا


----------



## garary (20 فبراير 2012)

اولا مشكور على المجهود المبذول 
ثانيا لم استطع الدخول الى الموقع فهل من توضيح بارك الله فيك


----------



## garary (20 فبراير 2012)

Location Error - Download Request

Download Not Available
This download is not available in some countries
هكذا كانت الصفحة التى وجدتها


----------



## mohanad surveyor (22 فبراير 2012)

مشكور اخي ع تحميل البرنامج ربي يزيدك من العلم اكثر واكثر 
م.مهند


----------



## en_yasser75 (22 فبراير 2012)

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.قيس (22 فبراير 2012)

انور الاستشاري قال:


> مجهود استثنائي تستحق كل التقدير عليه :: وفقك الله و بارك في جهودك
> و أخيرا لا يسعني الا القول لا جعل الله لك عند لئيم حاجه
> 
> ممكن توضح انه النسخه 2010 هل الملفات حاويه على الكراك مثل النسخه 2012 التي انت رفعتها
> و شكرا



اخي انت حمل اي نسخة واكتبلي رد واطلب الكراك وانا جاهز

المهندس قيس


----------



## بشار شيخ موسى (25 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## wiso (26 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووووور يابشمهندس


----------



## abo moslem (29 فبراير 2012)

شكراً لك أخي الكريم و بارك الله فيك ونحن بإنتظار المزيد


----------



## وليد لطيف (18 مارس 2012)

مشكور


----------



## المساح محمد (4 أبريل 2012)

_*ألف شكرا يا باشا*_​


----------



## محمود-الروبى (24 أبريل 2012)

مشكور


----------



## م.قيس (25 أبريل 2012)

حياكم الله ،،،،،،


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (25 أبريل 2012)

دي الرسالة اللي بتظهر و مش عارف اعمل الاكتيفشن


----------



## eng.rashedahmed (26 أبريل 2012)

الله اكبر عليك ربنا يجعله في ميزان حساناتك فعلا مهم جدا


----------



## م.قيس (26 أبريل 2012)

مصطفى الجمل قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 80220
> دي الرسالة اللي بتظهر و مش عارف اعمل الاكتيفشن



اخي ابحث عن موضوع لي للكراك مشروح بالفيديو

قيس


----------



## salemdammona (30 أبريل 2012)

والله يا مهندس قيس انك قمة في العلم وقمة في التواضع


----------



## salemdammona (30 أبريل 2012)

الى المهندس قيس والهندس ايمن قنديل والمهندس فواز العنسي والمهندس محمد الصمادي والى بقية المهندسين ان يحملوا لنا دروس جديده ومتكرره على برنامج السيفل وربطه بالتر دي ماكس


----------



## gandi abdalla saad (23 ديسمبر 2012)

يا اخوانا سلام عليكم ممكن برنامج 2010 autoCad civil 3D لو تكرمتو مشكورين


----------



## tarek hedaya (18 مارس 2013)

مشكور ياجميل...............


----------



## bas1977 (15 أبريل 2013)

مشكور لكن جميع الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (17 نوفمبر 2016)

ممكن تحديث الروابط 
AutoCAD Civil 3D 2010 (English) 32-Bit
AutoCAD Civil 3D 2011 (English) 32-Bit
وشكراااااااااااااا​


----------

